

#!/usr/bin/ruby is for Sysadmins - bryanwb
http://www.foodfightshow.org/2012/02/episode-3-usrbinruby-for-sysadmins-with.html

======
binarysoul
shouldn't that be #!/usr/bin/env ruby

~~~
naner
Using absolute paths is still perfectly acceptable. Wikipedia covers the basic
benefits/drawbacks:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29#Portability>

~~~
pyre
For example, Comix uses #!/usr/bin/env python, even when it's installed by the
package manager (at least on Ubuntu). This means that if I launch it from a
terminal with a virtualenv enabled, then it blows up because chances are that
I don't have pygtk on that virtualenv (because I generally don't work on GUI
apps). At the very least, things installed by the package manager should point
at the interpreter that is under package management.

------
starfox
what abour rvm?

